# Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) DMAT Paramedic



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey guys, I recently accepted an on-call paramedic position with HHS for the DMAT team and started the very slow on boarding process. I applied one year ago, got a tentative job offer letter a couple weeks ago. I signed my oath of office a week ago and today I got my security check form. It states on this form that it will take 1-3 months to complete my background check. Anyone else on boarding for this position? Allegedly they recruited 40,000 people. Anyone currently with DMAT that can comment on the time it takes to complete the employment process and what to expect next? HHS HR is almost impossible to reach by phone or email. Thanks


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, it is the federal government (who are not known for their speed or efficiency in anything), and it's only an on-call position, so there are likely a whole lot of people who won't be "activated" for a white.....

When I was looking at a fema position, it was a painfully slow process.  thankfully, it's only on the side, but it would go weeks between the onboarding, and the background check was absurd.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2019)

I applied last September and didn't get the position.  Keeping my eyes open for the position again.  Have fun!


----------



## Phillyrube (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations!  I started into DMAT in 2004, right about the time it left FEMA and went into HHS.  The slowdown started.  Used to be you were hired onto the local team then started the fed process.  Took me to 2 years to get deployable.  While waiting I did local drills and stuff.  Made a few non critical deployments, mostly Washington inauguration standby.  Got some nice inside tours of the Capitol.  Did a lot of training at the HHS warehouse outside DC, where we all were WMD trained for those.   A couple years later I converted to team Security Officer, but still a medic.  One thing we found out was, on a deployment, everyone does everything.  Then HHS really cracked down.  Used to be, as a medic, I could backfill other teams as a medic, even though I was a security specialist.  That stopped, then my position was eliminated.  I could go back to a medic spot (GS-12 back to GS-7) but I had to go through the entire hiring process again.  Found out I was no longer qualified since I was not working as a medic.  Still certified, but not working.   So that was end of DMAT.

It's fun, and the training is great.  Grab it all.  I had a great 20 years on the team.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey Guy's just an update on this, 1 year and 3 months since applying.... My 3 month long background investigation has been completed and I'm awaiting the next step. I'll keep this thread updated briefly so it may serve as a resource for others in the future regarding the process and the job.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Aug 30, 2019)

Tagging along on this: what area of the country are you in? I'm hoping to see recruitment sometime in the not-so-distant future for one of the NY teams in the lower regions. I know years ago they had tried to start a Long Island-based team but never got it off the ground


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm in Oregon and Washington. The process of onboarding is incredibly slow. I checked in with them this month since my last update (above) and was told they are continuing the onboarding process someone will be in touch soon


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 30, 2019)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I'm in Oregon and Washington. The process of onboarding is incredibly slow. I checked in with them this month since my last update (above) and was told they are continuing the onboarding process someone will be in touch soon


That's about normal.   I had my security position RIFed and was asked to revert back to medical technician.  Sure, but to go through that entire vetting again?   Forget it, so I just retired.   Had a lot of fun and we did good work on the teams.


----------



## Summit (Aug 30, 2019)

Dad is a DMAT doc

HR moves at the speed of FedGov

RIF is a bad day

-Former Fed


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 30, 2019)

That answers some questions for me...thanks philly. Pass. Going with CA State Guard.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m just getting in on the ground floor. Been to a couple of monthly team meetings. Takes years from what over been told, but there is a new director of HHS who is pro DMAT. They also fired the last company that was doing the onboarding checks and process. There’s a new company that has promised to make the process “faster.”

They are supposed to be hiring for many positions for the next FY soon. 

On the team I’m volunteering with (light trainings & meetings) there are several people who have been waiting literally 2-3 years since putting there app in and it hasn’t been official. Some have signed their oath and done the phone thing and still are awaiting other things. 

The really crappy part is that of those temporary 2 year intermittent positions- if you were “hired” in that role the time started when you accepted the offer.... so for folks who have been waiting to be “green” to deploy on backgrounds, cert verifications, HIPPA like courses, etc- guess what? They get to start the process all over again if they hit 2 years. Supposedly, that is supposed to stop, but we will see. We’ll see if they put up some non-temp positions as well.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh Man... that sucks. I took my Oath back in March or so.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 1, 2019)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Oh Man... that sucks. I took my Oath back in March or so.


Well then by my calculations... in federal government time you are 170 light years ahead of me in the process. 😂

Perhaps we will meet again one day out on a deployment or training. Did you go to the DMAT 101 last month?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 25, 2019)

Update: September 25th, received my "official employment letter" today.  It shows a pay increase since the tentative letter (nice!).
My orientation is scheduled for end of November. I had to re-acknowledge my SF-60 for taking an oath of office. It appears I will swear in officially in person with a notary and witnesses November/December. It also appears there is a hefty 1 year probation period (strange for a 2 year tentative position). Will update again end of November/December.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 7, 2020)

Update: I got an email today with a tentative offer off my application from last year I thing.  Originally I was not selected but now that has changed.  Just did the onboarding paperwork and now back to hurry up and wait.  A nice surprise.  How long from completion of onboarding paperwork till I hear what is next?  Any idea?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 7, 2020)

Months lol. Such a painful process.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 17, 2020)

Well filled out the background check paperwork.  Time to see how long that takes.  I'll probably have my bachelor's degree before I hear from them again.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

Next update.  Got an emails saying my background was found to be favorable and that I will have an official onboarding offer within 30 days.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 17, 2020)

Maybe they’ll rush it. Getting a big need lately...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 17, 2020)

Was that your first background check? I found out there was a second one after you get assigned to your unit. So my first 4 month long FBI one came back as I reported earlier in the thread. I got assigned a unit and got paid a few hundred bucks to take some training and orientation but I'm undeployable because there is a second check once you get to your unit! "RHS check". So ridiculous I think its been like 2.5 years since I started this process now haha.


----------



## Phillyrube (Mar 17, 2020)

It's a pain.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Was that your first background check? I found out there was a second one after you get assigned to your unit. So my first 4 month long FBI one came back as I reported earlier in the thread. I got assigned a unit and got paid a few hundred bucks to take some training and orientation but I'm undeployable because there is a second check once you get to your unit! "RHS check". So ridiculous I think its been like 2.5 years since I started this process now haha.


It was just the first one with the FBI.  So guess I have a second one coming.  Do I have to go to the Dr for the RHS check?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 17, 2020)

No. Its just second check. I'm not even sure what it is they are checking Been waiting months for mine to come back. I still get paid to go to trainings but I'm undeployable


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> No. Its just second check. I'm not even sure what it is they are checking Been waiting months for mine to come back. I still get paid to go to trainings but I'm undeployable


Weird.  Well I will see what happens.  I will get something within 30 days and we will see what happens after that.  Though paid training sounds nice.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 17, 2020)

For sure. I'll update here once I'm deployable


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 17, 2020)

Deplorable? You’re there!

🤣


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2020)

Any of you hearing about these temp spots being turned into permanent intermittent spots?  Hoping it is true and that use new folks get it as well.  Side note.  Got my official offer and start date a few days ago.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ya I got the letter that my 2-year spot is now a permanent indefinite position. Got it this morning. Completed my online COVID 19 training for a whopping 2 hundreds bucks!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is to hoping my temp position will convert to a permanent position!


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d safely say that hiring is open.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I’d safely say that hiring is open.


Yep. And in the 2+ years if takes them to hire and onboard you'll be welcome with open arms!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 27, 2020)

Update: Found out that second check I'm waiting on is not another background check but an RHS Readiness Health Screening. They sent me a paper this morning, to sign that says I'm healthy and consent to a health screening online. Will see how long that takes to clear...


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m betting it will be expedited.

I’m out on the lines. Staffing is being pumped up in all health care sectors...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2020)

I really feel like this process is being accelerated.  As I've had my swearing in date or whatever this phone call will be, moved up twice.


----------



## NPO (Apr 1, 2020)

You can look into state teams as well. MO-DMAT is taking days, not weeks, to hire people.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 29, 2020)

Update on this. Got my RHS cleared a couple days ago. I'm now only waiting on uniforms.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 29, 2020)

Woohoo!  I just filled out my RHS yesterday so just waiting on that to clear.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 31, 2020)

They are hiring paramedics again.  And I'm still waiting on uniforms 😅

They are also hiring RN's RT's PA's providers and one other group of people that I can't remember.









						Health Technician (Paramedic)
					

<strong>IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE ANNOUNCEMENT PRIOR TO SUBMITTING YOUR APPLICATION</strong><br> <br> <strong>This is an episodic, intermittent appointment with irregular and occasional hours and you are only compensated for time worked.  You may not hold dual Federal employment.</strong>



					www.usajobs.gov


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes I saw that. We got an email stating we had to buy our own uniforms haha. I'm still waiting on an ID card.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 1, 2020)

So far. On boarding has taken 2 years and 4 months and is still not done (ID card required, still waiting). 

- 12 months to process the initial application and get a tentative job offer
- 16 months and counting of onboarding paperwork, training and logestical processing.

This is a new record for me!


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 4, 2020)

Guessing the entire fed process is hosed.  I went on the Teams when FEMA ran it.  It was a pretty quick process then, as the hiring was local.  3veryone knew everyone.   We went over to hhs and the bureaucratic process got so much worse. 

That being said, it was a great time and the training second to none.  It was this training that leads me to believe the Wuhan flu is a biowar research project, but that's fodder for another thread.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2020)

The hiring is also a little different this round.  The team commanders are the ones reviewing the applications after the initial review and then hiring directly from that.  That way the TC's get more say and it should go quicker.

But as I have learned.  Just hurry up and wait.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 4, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> The hiring is also a little different this round.  The team commanders are the ones reviewing the applications after the initial review and then hiring directly from that.  That way the TC's get more say and it should go quicker.
> 
> But as I have learned.  Just hurry up and wait.



I hope so. I applied this time around. Last time was in TX and I got conflicting emails back - one saying I didn't include my license (which was clearly visible right there in the app) and another saying "you've been forwarded to the hiring manager." That was a few years ago now.

Now I'm back in California with way more experience. So we'll see.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2020)

fm_emt said:


> I hope so. I applied this time around. Last time was in TX and I got conflicting emails back - one saying I didn't include my license (which was clearly visible right there in the app) and another saying "you've been forwarded to the hiring manager." That was a few years ago now.
> 
> Now I'm back in California with way more experience. So we'll see.


Good luck.  To be honest I still wouldn't expect anything fast.  And who knows, you might end up on a Texas DMAT team.  Also, format your resume by more or less verbatim copying the job posting functions and requirements.  If you can go back and edit it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Got my ID card today. The process is now complete. It took me over 2 years to onboard 🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2020)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Got my ID card today. The process is now complete. It took me over 2 years to onboard 🤣


I'm sure they'll blame it on COVID-19


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 19, 2021)

Well they are hiring again.  Link for medics below but they are also looking for RNs, PAs, and ARNPs.









						Health Technician (Paramedic)
					

<strong>IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE ANNOUNCEMENT PRIOR TO SUBMITTING YOUR APPLICATION</strong><br> <br> <strong>This is NOT a Part-Time or Full-Time position.</strong><br> <b><strong>This is an episodic, intermittent appointment with irregular and occasional hours and you are only...



					www.usajobs.gov


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2021)

So in 2-3 years we should see some new folks! 😂


----------



## RedBlanketRunner (May 21, 2021)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Got my ID card today. The process is now complete. It took me over 2 years to onboard


Reminds me of fighting my last fire for the season at the end of September and getting my paycheck December 20. Upon checking the delay I was told OEM had got on board and just about everything ground to a dead halt. That was around the time CGAS was expecting the new replacement MH-65s just after the first of the year. The first arrivals in our neck of the woods arrived in November.
The speed the feds move gets you trampled by snails.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 11, 2022)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> So in 2-3 years we should see some new folks! 😂


👋


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2022)

SandpitMedic said:


> 👋


*Waves back*


----------

